# My Plow Setup on ZR2 Blazer



## mavrim (Oct 28, 2003)

Here is a link to my web site with pics of my Meyer trimline plow. I welded 3" extentions to make it 7'. I am currently using a meyer E-60 Quick lift pump (not shown in pictures).

My 2000 ZR2 Blazer with Meyer Snow Plow


----------



## vector6 (Aug 6, 2003)

SWEET !!!

i really like the pics of the brackets, and under vehicle mount shots..

nice !


----------



## mavrim (Oct 28, 2003)

Thanks ! Since I had to do a custom bracket mount I figured I might as well share pics of what I had to do to install it. I should update my site to include pics of the truck plowing snow !


----------



## bluenite608 (Dec 12, 2003)

that set up looks good on that truck. now make somepayup


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

truck looks good


----------



## 99zr2 (Oct 26, 2003)

Yah nice looking rig and nice fab job. Did you buy all the pieces seperate? Looks like the plow it's self is older than the mount and the pump.

Josh 99zr2


----------



## mavrim (Oct 28, 2003)

Back in 1994 when I had my 1985 S-10 Blazer I decided to install a plow. In a local junk yard I found a meyer s-10 mount, a 2 way (up/down) E-46 pump and an old 6' meyer plow blade. I paid $250 if I recall ?

After plowing one snow storm I had enough money to buy a used meyer trimline plow with E-47 pump for $850. I sold off the jeep mount with the old 6' plow blade and used the two meter trimline plow blade and pump. The A frame is a special version made for jeeps, it is constructed of square tubing. From what I see, they have another version for the S-10 that is made out of round bars. Since I had the jeep A frame I decided to keep it. I think the only difference is that one frame is longer than the other ? S-10 A frame looks weaker to me. I stripped down that entire plow setup and repainted it to look like new. Several years later I welded on 3" extentions to each side and have yet to finish painting it.

When I bought the 2000 ZR2 Blazer I knew that I wanted a plow on it. I called meyer and they only had the 1994 s-series pickup mounts available. They call them broom mounts, but it is the same thing ! The ZR2 package adds 2" to the frame height. I had to make new drop brackets to replace the ones that came with the ez mount kit. I agree that the plow blade looks like crap in those pictures  

For 2 seasons now I have been wanting to install the poly shield liner on the front of the plow.that has been sitting in my garage. Last year I replaced the E-47 with an E-60 that I bought on ebay for $680. I sold the E-47 for about $575 if I recall ? The pictures don't show it, but I have meyers current light setup on it with relay modules. I got them for about $60 on ebay in the off season, that was a great deal !


----------



## mavrim (Oct 28, 2003)

Here are 4 pics that were taken a year or two ago. I now have the light saber lights and an E-60 pump. I usually plow the snow out of my driveway into two piles and then push one pile to the right side of the driveway and the other gets pushed along the front property until it is feathered into my front lawn. I angle the plow and raise it as I get near the grass. I make sure to clean up any trails left behind !


----------



## 99zr2 (Oct 26, 2003)

Well I dont think that anyone said that the blade looked like crap. Just differednt than the rest. Nice looking plow and rig. Is it Dark Cherry or Bright Red. My truck is Dark Cherry. I hate the color but love the truck. It is the only one around that I found at the time I was looking that had a standard.

Here are a couple of mine.


----------



## 99zr2 (Oct 26, 2003)

Another


----------



## 99zr2 (Oct 26, 2003)

Under carridge


----------



## 99zr2 (Oct 26, 2003)

Oops


----------



## mavrim (Oct 28, 2003)

Nice !!!

My truck is a bright red. I think yours is more of a burgandy red. That is a fine looking truck !

Is that a fisher mount ? It looks like you can remove each attachment by removing those hitch pins. That is a great idea to keep ground clearance in the off season. With my meyer ez-mount I had planned on making a pre-runner bumper that would slide into the plow mount in the off season. I already made a fishing pole holder that fits the plow mount. I used black threaded pipe and fittings.


----------



## 99zr2 (Oct 26, 2003)

Thank you marvim. The color of my truck as I said earlier was Dark Cherry Red. Get some pics together and this goes for anyone else and I was thinking of sterting a s-10 pics page. Email me with somw pics and I can put them up if need be or with any feed back. It is [email protected]

Thanx Josh99zr2


----------



## mavrim (Oct 28, 2003)

You still did not answer my question as to wheter or not you have a fisher plow setup ! I like that mounting system. My Meyer ez mount remains below the front bumper and does not look as clean in the off season as yours probably does.

I have a radio controlled r/c and monster trucks web site:
Mike's Monster Trucks

My sblazer.com web site is linked to this site to save on server costs. Since I have a dot com address for sblazer I could make a snow plowing page for s-10 plow owners.


----------



## 99zr2 (Oct 26, 2003)

Oh sorry mavrim I guess I skipped it. Yes it is a fisher setup. I have more pics of it on a nother thread on this site. Those pins do come out and the front brackets come rite off. When I get home I think I could get the pics up. If not I will have them up tomarrow.


Josh 99zr2


----------



## mavrim (Oct 28, 2003)

I went back to fishers web site and finally saw the homestead link. I looked over the installation guide and mounting kit. They do not mention anything about zr2 wide stance, only s-10. Comparing your mount to what they show I see that you rotated the upper front frame mount. Was it just a matter of rotating it or did you have to modify it ? The bracket looks like it has a longer side to it and that would accomodate the factory lifted zr2.

I may want to look into gettting this plow one of these day. For now I am happy with my meyer ez mount setup. Years ago I installed a fisher plow on my dads ram charger and he always *****ed about how tricky it was to connect the plow. The driveway was slightly sloped to the side and made it hard to line up the attachment points. Is the homestead similar to the lightweight minute mount plow they had for the s-10's in the 90's ?


----------



## Dieselgeek (Dec 15, 2003)

Mavrim, I see you are into r/c trucks. I currently own both a Nitro stampede and a Savage SS that's modded fairly well. Just thought I'd chime in and say you have some sweet looking trucks posted on your site.


----------



## 99zr2 (Oct 26, 2003)

Mavrim
Did you see thiswww.homesteaderplows.com/pdf/27651_060130.pdf . On page 5 there is a picture of the same mount that I have. If for some reason you need measurements I can get them but I am positive that it is identical. There is no modification to the mount. At the dealer they just took it out of the box and installed it.

Hey I got r\c cars too. I have a kyosho mp-5 1\8 scale, a Matt Francis xxx-t, a xx-4 worlds, and a hpi rs4 rally. I race the electric cars almost every week at the local track that I am vere involved with. I do alot of our track designs and jump layouts.

Josh 99zr2


----------



## Dieselgeek (Dec 15, 2003)

That's cool, I mainly just bash with mine, gives me something to fiddle around with. I also have a xxt-cr, and an hpi super nitro rally.


----------



## mavrim (Oct 28, 2003)

The link you just posted does not work for me ?

I haven't been involved with r/c trucks as I used to be. When I had my 1/4 scale 70 lb monster truck I would bring it to the local monster truck show as half time entertainment and get in free all weekend long. I have quite a few r/c trucks like the juggernaut and clod buster and even the bruiser. For some reason I always wanted the model to be very realistic and because the axles never came close to real I never finished building up the truck. My juggernaut buildup was coming along nicely until I started to hear of bevel gear problems and then the jugg 2 came out. I shelved the project and never finished it. Now I want the txt-1 but I know what is going to happen, it will sit with the others ! My t-maxx has been sitting as well. I happen to like large scale models and wish that I could have finished my latest 1/5 th scale monster truck that I started.


----------

